

How to Get Your Startup Idea Funded by Venture Capitalists - jerome_etienne
http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/sessions/how-to-get-your-startup-idea-funded-by-venture-capitalists.html

======
msie
There's nothing on this page but an announcement for a presentation that's
happened in the past. Did I miss a video link somewhere?

~~~
suking
You are not alone. I wish I had enough karma to downvote.

